
Why can't I view the number of upvotes a comment has? (it shows a dash -) - 434123r32f
why can&#x27;t I view the number of upvotes a comment has? (it shows a dash -). I can only see the number of upvotes if I minimise the comment, which obviously is a huge hassle for every comment.
======
minimaxir
The dash is a comment thread collapser.

Comment upvotes are hidden to mitigate bandwagoning.

------
owebmaster
This is not the number of upvotes. It is the number of replies.

~~~
434123r32f
oh what the hell, this whole time I thought it was upvotes

